# Klein & Sons needlenose



## crazymurph (Aug 19, 2009)

:thumbsup: Nice find!


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

Welcome to the forum. And nice pic.


----------



## cdnelectrician (Mar 14, 2008)

I found a pair of Klein bell system ***** at a sally ann store awhile back. They must be at least 60 years old. I still use them when I do low voltage and fire alarm stuff!

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## mikeh32 (Feb 16, 2009)

ive got some klein/bell stuff. 

of course it was handed down


----------

